# Where to buy Sugar gliders???



## Ross1

Any one know where you can buy a sugar glider at a resonable price?  Or does any one have any for sale? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

They were selling them at the Athens Mall awhile back.
www.SugarBears.com


----------



## K9SAR

Jody Hawk said:


> They were selling them at the Athens Mall awhile back.
> www.SugarBears.com



Frankly, you couldn't pay me enough to purchase one of them from the displays they have set up at the malls around the area.

We came upon one a few weeks ago at the Arbor Place Mall in Douglasville.  They were telling people that Sugar Gliders are very easy to care for, etc. when, in fact, they're not like a goldfish.  They require a specific and varied diet, and they are sensitive creatures.

The one guy was flinging one around like a ragdoll, and the Sugar Glider was curled in a fetal position, absolutely terrified.  I imagine that little Suggie has probably already passed away from stress.

If you're interested in purchasing a Sugar Glider, you could contact the US Dept of Ag for a listing of the breeders licensed here in Georgia as, since they became legal pets to own not too incredibly long ago, the stipulation was that breeders had to be licensed with the USDA.


----------



## Jody Hawk

K9SAR said:


> Frankly, you couldn't pay me enough to purchase one of them from the displays they have set up at the malls around the area.
> 
> We came upon one a few weeks ago at the Arbor Place Mall in Douglasville.  They were telling people that Sugar Gliders are very easy to care for, etc. when, in fact, they're not like a goldfish.  They require a specific and varied diet, and they are sensitive creatures.
> 
> The one guy was flinging one around like a ragdoll, and the Sugar Glider was curled in a fetal position, absolutely terrified.  I imagine that little Suggie has probably already passed away from stress.
> 
> If you're interested in purchasing a Sugar Glider, you could contact the US Dept of Ag for a listing of the breeders licensed here in Georgia as, since they became legal pets to own not too incredibly long ago, the stipulation was that breeders had to be licensed with the USDA.



He asked where to buy them and I told him. My wife and daughter saw them and wanted one. I know nothing about sugar gliders.


----------



## Mr W.

I've seen them at the jockey lot, but you don't know what your buying. They will tell you anything to sell you one. We got our two from a breeder in Woodstock GA. Found her on craigs list. She has some lacustic ones too. Wish i still had her number for you.


----------



## tcjohnson198

Peachtree peddlers (flea market) in Mcdonough off I75 has a pet store inside that sales them


----------



## K9SAR

Jody Hawk said:


> He asked where to buy them and I told him. My wife and daughter saw them and wanted one. I know nothing about sugar gliders.



I was just preventing the OP from making a horrible mistake.  Nothing against you  I realize that not many people know about Sugar Gliders, and since they're the newest "fad" pet being sold here in Georgia, it helps to educate a little bit before people jump into ownership.


----------



## snakers

i wish i would have seen you on here. i just gave mt female away.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Pendergrass flea market, 125$ with a leash! A rat would be a more suitable pet!


----------



## OhhMissTaylor

I have 2 little gliders and I'll tell you, don't do it.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI

*Just wondering*

never seen one before, what is wrong with them? Why wouldn't you get one?


----------



## bbducks

I have had many of them for years. They are not great pets. Alot of money to keep these things feed.


----------

